

The Hollerith Machine - bsou
https://www.census.gov/history/www/innovations/technology/the_hollerith_tabulator.html

======
iuguy
Holleriths were also used to coordinate elements of the Holocaust[1].

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust)

------
dogweather
There's a beautiful exhibit of one of these in the Computer History Museum.
Just saw it last weekend.

[http://www.computerhistory.org/revolution/punched-
cards/2/2](http://www.computerhistory.org/revolution/punched-cards/2/2)

------
davecridland
The Holleriths (later IBM Tabulators) were also used extensively in Bletchley
Park and the Heliopolis station as part of the technique for cracking Italian
Air codes - explaining why there's one or two knocking about in the National
Museum of Computing in Bletchley.

------
hornokplease
There's a great segment in the documentary series _Connections_ that discusses
the Hollerith Machine:
[https://youtu.be/_mT_futz23s?t=2m37s](https://youtu.be/_mT_futz23s?t=2m37s)

